# 1. GRF Meeting in Ohio



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Glad to hear it. the next time I'm gonna come no matter what!!!! I hated not going. My mom needed me today. If i wouldn't have helped her, she would have tried herself (painting) and that's not good. She's still in such poor health. 

Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Glad you guys had a great day!!! Did the weather hold our for ya? Can't wait for the pics!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Glad you guys had a great day!!! Did the weather hold our for ya? Can't wait for the pics!!!


oh yes it was pretty hot but not to hot like the the past couple of days. It just pored here about 1 hour ago, so we made it without getting wet.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Glade it went well. I wish I could have come but I really needed to do this B Match to get ready for next sundays show. Looking like if all entered it will be a major. 

Can not waight to see pictures.

Heidi


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm glad to hear you all had a great visit. I seriously considered going but my husband is out of town for the weekend and I knew I couldn't handle both of them in a new & exciting place and especially around the other dogs. 

I heard there was a tornado sighting in Columbus on Lane Ave. around 5 p.m. but no apparent damage.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> Glade it went well. I wish I could have come but I really needed to do this B Match to get ready for next sundays show. Looking like if all entered it will be a major.
> 
> Can not waight to see pictures.
> 
> Heidi


that's great, good luck next Sunday. Looks like very one that was there today is not on so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks next sunday should be interesting. I am showing 2 dogs. The Corgi I showed today show took best of Group and my Golden in CGC and Obediance Nov. A. Should be a very full day to say the least.

Can not waight to see pictures.

Heidi


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Sorry everyone...I had to go back to work after all of the happenings this afternoon, so that's why I am just getting on here. Had to work 6-10pm.  I took like 80 something pics today, so I'm going to have to go through them all before I post on here. Unfortunately, I have to work again at 6 in the morning and won't be off until 2:30...I'll try to post a few when I get home. It's just too late to go through everything tonight. I still need a shower after everything today!  You should have seen all of our feet! Yuck!  LOL!


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, I couldn't resist because I wasn't sure when I would be able to actually sit down and have the time to go through these. I've picked out my favorites...granted, I am not the best photographer in the world!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

It really is a lot of fun meeting-up, isn't it? I'm glad you guys had a good time... you really need to post some pix for the rest of us though.

EDIT: Great pix!!!!! but now I'm going to be asking for some captions to go along with those great pix...


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Poor Jack couldn't get away from this rottweiler! It LOVED him!


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not great with captions, but we had a great time! Parker is definitely pooped! Little Jake kept up wonderfully with the big dogs! He showed them all up!  Parker was boring just wanting to play with his toy by himself (he would growl at the other dogs whenever they'd try to get it because it was his. (Stingy!) He wasn't really being much fun, but for some reason he let Jake have it almost every time. All the dogs did really great though. I think they all had a blast!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pics poor Jack , that Rot loved him


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

yeah he did!  LOL! But like you said, he gave Jack a taste of his own medicine!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

shenando said:


> yeah he did!  LOL! But like you said, he gave Jack a taste of his own medicine!


 
Yes he did..lol


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Now can you guy's guess who is who...lol?
Mine been sleeping ever since we got home, wore out


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

monomer said:


> It really is a lot of fun meeting-up, isn't it? I'm glad you guys had a good time... you really need to post some pix for the rest of us though.
> 
> EDIT: Great pix!!!!! but now I'm going to be asking for some captions to go along with those great pix...


Meetups are wonderful and so much fun which is why Ryleys Run was so great to have so many members from here come and come in the night before. It made for a great time with the people and the dogs especially the meetup night the night before.

The pics are great. Cant wait to see more. It looks like you all had a great time. Looks like the weather was great too.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

We really had a good time yesterday! It was so nice to meet everyone and their kids! My girls loved it! Slept all the way home! I gave them all baths when we got home and then they slept the rest of the night! In fact their still sleeping now! I think we spent more time chasing after them then they did playing. I only got one picture, dropped my camera and broke the lens! Looking forward to another meet-up! Heidi, you've done a fantastic job with Chewie(Rusty)! He is just so cute! I'd take him home in a minute! All the babies were so adorable! And I still can't believe how Jake was so well behaved! Nick you are doing a great job with him!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you so much Shenando for taking all the pictures! They came out beautiful!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

awww i'm so sad i missed it. Are you planning another one soon?


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm up for another one basically whenever. I think next time I am going to try bringing Bailey. I felt so bad not taking her with us. I figure that if I have to she can just stay on the leash the whole time. Parker has basically slept since we got home as well. It's a shame I didn't get Bailey worn out too!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine slept all the way home too, threw them in the pool to get them clean...lol, and then they went back to sleeping. Thanks Shenado for posting the pictures, I felt really bad I didn't take any:no:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> We really had a good time yesterday! It was so nice to meet everyone and their kids! My girls loved it! Slept all the way home! I gave them all baths when we got home and then they slept the rest of the night! In fact their still sleeping now! I think we spent more time chasing after them then they did playing. I only got one picture, dropped my camera and broke the lens! Looking forward to another meet-up! Heidi, you've done a fantastic job with Chewie(Rusty)! He is just so cute! I'd take him home in a minute! All the babies were so adorable! And I still can't believe how Jake was so well behaved! Nick you are doing a great job with him!


Thanks Cathy, I try he came along way in just 3 weeks


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Can anyone guess who is who...LOL, just wondering


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I knew Rusty Chewie because of his long legs....the others I couldnt tell.....but great pics!!! What a wonderful way to spend a day! Im envious!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rusty Chewie was the only one I recognized as well. LOL!!! They are all great looking and the photos were great. Heidi, I cannot believe you did not get any photos. LOL!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Rusty Chewie was the only one I recognized as well. LOL!!! They are all great looking and the photos were great. Heidi, I cannot believe you did not get any photos. LOL!!


LOL...I know I left the dang camera in the van, I was really mad I did that...lol


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> I knew Rusty Chewie because of his long legs....the others I couldnt tell.....but great pics!!! What a wonderful way to spend a day! Im envious!


Jack is the one with the Rot and Peanut is the dirty one, she rolled in mud...lol


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Parker is the one with the green collar and the gold bone name tag...btw, peanut also had the red collar (if you can't see the mud.)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL..she was one mud ball today,
the first pic is Peanut, second is chewie,third is 3 goldengirls can't remember all the names in the back is chewie, fouth picure is Jack, Peanut, Chewie and 2 goldengirls, fifth Peanut and 1 golden girl, sixth daddy of 3 goldengirls, sorry goldengirls can't remember all the names


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

In 2nd group of pictures, 4th picture is Parker in front, then Jack and Peanut, 5th and 6th pictures are Parker. In the 3rd group, 1st and 2nd pictures are Jack, 3rd picture is Jake, 4th picture is Jake and Parker.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

shenando said:


> In 2nd group of pictures, 4th picture is Parker in front, then Jack and Peanut, 5th and 6th pictures are Parker. In the 3rd group, 1st and 2nd pictures are Jack, 3rd picture is Jake, 4th picture is Jake and Parker.


Thank you can't remember all the names, I know Parker and little Jake


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't remember all of 3goldengirls dogs names either...I do remember Anastasia (I think) but not the rest. The were awfully precious though! I loved the one with the green collar. She had the sweetest face!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Shenando, Tasia(Anastasia) is the one with the green collar. Thank you for the compliment, she's my baby! In the 1st set of pictures the 3rd pic is of Tasia, 4th Kaylee going down! 5th Tasia, 6th Kaylee on bench with daddy and Atlantis on ground. 2nd set of pictures 1st Atlantis, Kaylee, and Tasia. I hope I got them right. I know I kept thinking that the one golden that was there was Jack! They looked alot alike.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

threegoldengirls said:


> I know I kept thinking that the one golden that was there was Jack! They looked alot alike.


Yeah, granted I had never seen either before, they looked identical except for the fact that the other one had a little gray on the face and had a burgundy collar! It's pretty bad when the "slave" thought he was petting his own dog and wondered why he had some gray on his face all of a sudden! LOL! :doh: That was some pretty funny stuff!  How long were you petting "Jack" Heidi36oh's Slave? :


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Kaylee and Atlantis were very sweet too!  It's too bad Nick couldn't have brought the other older golden for Atlantis to lay around with. They just loved their attention!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

shenando said:


> Kaylee and Atlantis were very sweet too!  It's too bad Nick couldn't have brought the other older golden for Atlantis to lay around with. They just loved their attention!


I knew one was named Atlantis and one was Kaylee couldn't remember poor Tasia, so I didn't name them afraid I would name the wrong dog:doh:
Slave was petting him quite a while...lol, still laughing over that one


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Our Ontario meet-up is close and if we had such turn out as you did, it would be awesome. Anyhow, guys, greats photos, seems like you all had a lot of fun.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Joe said:


> Our Ontario meet-up is close and if we had such turn out as you did, it would be awesome. Anyhow, guys, greats photos, seems like you all had a lot of fun.


 
Hope you guy's have the same fun we did, and don't forget your camera in the car like I did. Take lots of pictures.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

This is Peanut from the first meet-up







[/IMG]


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Meetup at Antrim Park in Worthington, Ohio?*

Hi all, I was just browsing this thread and your meetup location looked very familiar! Is it Antrim Park in Worthington, Ohio?

If so, are any Ohioans interested in another meetup on Saturday, April 25 and/or Sunday, April 26, 2009? That's next weekend. I'm thinking around noon would be a good time.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wendy427 said:


> Hi all, I was just browsing this thread and your meetup location looked very familiar! Is it Antrim Park in Worthington, Ohio?
> 
> If so, are any Ohioans interested in another meetup on Saturday, April 25 and/or Sunday, April 26, 2009? That's next weekend. I'm thinking around noon would be a good time.


Just a follow-up: ANYone is welcome to join, not just Ohioans!


----------

